# 1971 KPGC10 Skyline GT-R arrives in UK.



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

My KPGC10 Skyline GT-R has just arrived in the UK.

After many years sitting unused and forlorn in Kyoto, a full restoration ( by 'NP35' of Nagano, Japan ) was finally completed in November 2005, and the car's first post-resto shakedown was at the 2005 NISMO Festival at Fuji Speedway. Some members here might recall seeing it there ( we were right down at the far end of the pits ).

The car was featured in a four page article in the February 2006 issue of 'Nostalgic Hero' magazine. It then took part in the Neko Publishing 'Time Machine Festival' - held at Fuji Speedway in late March. 

In late June it was taken to Yokohama and loaded into a single 20ft container to be sent to Southampton. All went smoothly, and I'm pleased to say that the car is now sitting in my garage in north London ( probably wondering what the hell is going on............  ).

The car was built as a club race / track day machine with a nod to period-correct detail and the Works race cars ( although it was not intended to be an accurate Works replica ) and it does have some quite rare original Nissan sports and race option parts on it. Hopefully it won't be too difficult to legalise it for road use here in the UK ( I'm already working on the lighting ) but it is fairly uncivilised on the road and bloody loud inside.

There was a very early PGC10 GT-R ( 4 door ) in South Africa, but I believe that might now have gone back to Japan. So as far as I know, this one is the only genuine C10-series GT-R outside Japan at present. 

Hopefully I will be taking it to a few events in the near future, so that people can have a good look at it.

Cheers,
Alan T.


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Thats cool!

Very nice


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

PS30-SB (aka my new best friend)

Fantastic mate. I am soooooo jealous!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Top Man!

Photo shoot next to an R32 some time in the future ...

How did you manage to get hold of it. Were you looking long?
I like these kind of tales.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Does it sound like this one?

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=6021196065589597987&q=gtr


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Cant find words for this:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Lovely car, well done Alan. The retro racing saloons always a 'coolness' about them.


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: Love the KPGC10's And that sounded gorgeus..


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Awesome!!!  

VERY jealous


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Annnnnnnnddd i'm spent 

real heritage there


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

wow i love it!

that sound is better than some ferrari's! never knew i was ever going to say that!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

What a superb car! Congrats....must have been agony waiting all that time!
Did you get to drive it at Fuji last year?


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

That must have cost you a sh*t load of money, more than guys pay for their R34 GTRs for sure. So you going to keep that engine or put on a display and swap in a n RB20DET.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for all the positive comments. Much appreciated.



Bajie said:


> How did you manage to get hold of it. Were you looking long? I like these kind of tales.


Actually, the story behind it is quite difficult to explain properly. But to cut a long story short, the car was given to me as a gift. I only paid for the transport inside Japan ( Nagano to Yokohama ) and the shipping, taxes and duties involved in getting it to the UK. The former owner ( a very kind friend ) decided that he was too busy and getting too old to keep it - so whilst it was part-way through its restoration, he decided to give it to me. There's a bit more to it than that - but basically that's it. Amazing, but true.



GTRSTILL said:


> Does it sound like this one?


That's the 'R-Factory' car - one of the fastest in Japan, and its quite a star. Its running a 2.2 kit, and has an R32 transmission and quite sophisticated ( ie modern technology ) suspension / brakes. Mine is closer to the original Works spec than that one, but sounds fairly similar on full chat ( but it doesn't have a funny American accent  ). 



DCD said:


> Did you get to drive it at Fuji last year?


Hi Dino,
No, I was just the pit gopher and chief sweeper-upper ( as you will have noticed when I spoke to you on the pit wall  ). The others were trying to get me to go out in it on the Saturday, but I chickened out. Kenji Tohira was going to drive it on the Sunday, but then they put him in Terashima san's Fairlady 240ZR which we were also running - so Matsui san ( of 'NP35' ) went out in the GT-R. Then it started to snow, and there was no way I was going to go out then........ 
I had a bit of a blast in it back up in Nagano though.

I'm extremely paranoid about the possibility of bending it


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Holy mother of god, fair play! Only one outside Japan too:clap: 

Id love one of these, though id not be fussed on the originality, just the looks are awesome :bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

As I allways said, give me your car over any Nur-spec or what ever . . . .
the few of you who might have had to chance to see the full footages of the races back around the 1970s, know what I mean . . . .:bowdown1: 

Lucky bast*^d :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

One in the U.S with an RB26DETT as ita heart.

http://www.jdmsupercars.com/zerothread?id=1618


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Holy mother of god, fair play! Only one outside Japan too:clap:
> 
> Id love one of these, though id not be fussed on the originality, just the looks are awesome :bowdown1:


 I'm in total awe and agreement with Steve.
Top car!! Congrats.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

:bawling: :bawling: im soooooooo jealous :bawling: :bawling: 

Well done , awesome :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

for sale?????????????


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fantastic car ... very nice.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

beautiful  

something very horny about the "old school" classics


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

class


----------



## doughboy (Sep 14, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> beautiful
> 
> something very horny about the "old school" classics


Totally, imho that car is awesome.:bowdown1:


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

wow  to me that is the best nissan in this country, very jealous :bowdown1:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

PS30-SB said:


> My KPGC10 Skyline GT-R has just arrived in the UK.
> 
> After many years sitting unused and forlorn in Kyoto, a full restoration ( by 'NP35' of Nagano, Japan ) was finally completed in November 2005, and the car's first post-resto shakedown was at the 2005 NISMO Festival at Fuji Speedway. Some members here might recall seeing it there ( we were right down at the far end of the pits ).


Yes very well. PM me your address and I'll send you a copy of the Club's magazine which has a write up and loads of pictures about the GTROC's trip to the Nismo Festival last year.

This is an amaazing car and it would be fantastic to see it in the flesh. We're working on something right now that might well be something you'd be interested in. For now, here is a pic of the car from last year. Shame you weren't there as well it would have been great to see you there and chat about the car.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah, and you still havent sent me those pictures either Mr Fuggles.....Dont make me come and get them!!  :squintdan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Oops

I take it you need them for the GTROC calendar then


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

wow, your so lucky, I hope there's a second seat and we can get a go as a passenger


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> For now, here is a pic of the car from last year. Shame you weren't there as well it would have been great to see you there and chat about the car.


Actually, that's _my_ ugly mug in the background of your photo...........


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Simply awesome car.... i'm so jealous...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> Actually, that's _my_ ugly mug in the background of your photo...........



looks like you are thinking " Dont even breathe on my car "
Very nice car indeed.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very, very nice :clap: 

I do recall seeing it at the Nismo Festival last year. 

You are one very lucky guy!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Saw a link with a RB26 stuffed under a hood of a KPGC10.
I wish my bay looked this immaculate










none the less, you have one irresistable car.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That's awesome Alan.
Hope you can legalise it - I'm sure that it will turn a few heads out on the road 
I wonder if it was on the same boat as mine - it went by container at the end of June too.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

OT!

Bean - am I seeing things right? If I'm not mistaken, judging by your avatar you've left team bayside!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> OT!
> 
> Bean - am I seeing things right? If I'm not mistaken, judging by your avatar you've left team bayside!



I don't really want to spoil Alan's great thread...I'll PM you.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

At the risk of potentially upsetting everyone on here, but has anyone noticed the similarity of the Skyline 2000GTR and the Mk1 Escort RS2000...

No offence meant in the slightest, I just always noticed it. I love old school touring cars and especially love both of these examples....

do you see what I mean though....









There is a wide arched version which is spookily similar.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

GTRSTILL said:


> At the risk of potentially upsetting everyone on here, but has anyone noticed the similarity of the Skyline 2000GTR and the Mk1 Escort RS2000...
> 
> No offence meant in the slightest, I just always noticed it. I love old school touring cars and especially love both of these examples....
> 
> ...


I thought exactly the same when I was 1st introduced to the KPGC10 in that infamous 2nd installment of the Sony Playstation game we all know........

Cant wait to see the car in the flesh


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

phew...

thought I was about to get banned then....

:banned:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

PS30-SB said:


> Actually, that's _my_ ugly mug in the background of your photo...........



I was about to say that,...... not the ugly mug bit though. 

Alan,

Well after all these year I am glad its finally on these shores. :bowdown1: 
Do you still have the ZG and the 32?????

So now you have 2 reasons why you should join the GTROC.


(This guy has such great taste in classic Nissans !!)


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice. Both car and pics.

A quick question.

Where can you get hold of Nostalgic Hero?

I have have only found a copy of it once in Japan.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Well, what can I possible add to this thread? It's all been said.

A simply stunning example.......................................very nice indeed.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Very nice, extremely cool car IMO!!

Congrats on it!

I was just looking at a blue KPGC10 on an auction site last week 
thinking that would be nice to import lol!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks again for the positive comments.



Bean said:


> I wonder if it was on the same boat as mine - it went by container at the end of June too.


Bean,
It was on the MOL Paradise ( V.006W ). My container left from Yokohama on 28th June, and the vessel then called at Tokyo. Left Tokyo 30th June, and docked at Southampton on 28th July. Called at umpteen ports along the way, with me tracking it via the 'net like a trainspotter.



Scott said:


> Well after all these year I am glad its finally on these shores.
> Do you still have the ZG and the 32?????


Hi Scott,
I sold the BNR32 a fair while back. Still got the Fairlady 240ZG, and have been building a replica of a Fairlady Z432-R for three years or so now ( that was the stripped-out lightweight bodied Z with the S20 engine that Nissan only made a handful of ). I'm in the middle of assembling the S20 engine for that now, and have all the parts to complete it but very little time........
You are most welcome to a drive of the GT-R when it is on the road, Scott. 



circusmonkey said:


> A quick question.
> Where can you get hold of Nostalgic Hero?
> I have have only found a copy of it once in Japan.


They do have an overseas subscription service. If you PM me your direct e-mail address I'll e-mail you a scan of the subscription application page.

I think you can buy them from Lindbergh via mail order too: http://www.lindbergh.co.jp

There are only six issues a year, but they are really nicely produced. 

Cheers,
Alan T.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

PS30-SB said:


> ........
> You are most welcome to a drive of the GT-R when it is on the road, Scott.



Oh my god   , I feel I am not worthy :bowdown1: , 
I'd settle for a passenger ride,..... but I won't say no to a spin!!!! 

_>Editted, I have just seen the passenger....... er space.  <_

Thanks Alan. 

A test drive or not, I hope to see you again soon.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

What a wonderful car that is truely beautiful


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Awesome !

Hope to see that some time ... they make a stunning noise when driven hard (having just watched a video clip or two).


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

PS30-SB said:


> You are most welcome to a drive of the GT-R when it is on the road, Scott.



Hang on a minute. I quite clearly state at the top of the first page that I am your new best friend. How come Scott gets a drive and I don't? lol :chuckle:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

moleman said:


> Hang on a minute. I quite clearly state at the top of the first page that I am your new best friend. How come Scott gets a drive and I don't? lol :chuckle:


 he must have read the 'Ring article in the mag:clap: :clap:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Damn it!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

moleman said:


> Hang on a minute. I quite clearly state at the top of the first page that I am your new best friend. How come Scott gets a drive and I don't? lol :chuckle:


We go back a few years!!!  

I actually met Glen (T9 YKO) through Alan while doing a photo shoot 
for a Japanesse magazine who were doing an article on UK GT-R owneers.

I hate to think how many years ago that was now.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Scott said:


> We go back a few years!!!


Irrelevant. I am his new best friend! lol


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

i'm with everyone else i think its awesome mate.Nissan just keeps its heritage and its in the U.K can't wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Absolutely top class !!

Hoops alluded to it a while back when he said the Register had members with cars of all era's, but I didnt know who it was with a C-10. I am soooooooo pleased one of these awesome cars is now in the UK with an owner who knows it and will love it and hopefully show people that GTR life didnt start with Gran Tourismo and 4WD !!!

I think I can even stretch the TEAMBayside !! rules a tad and invite you as an honourary member given you have the forunner of bayside on your car   

J.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Bloody fantastic:thumbsup:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Absoloutly stunning.

My dream car. I very much expect my dream, not to come true however. But just seeing your's will be almost as good 

Will have to settle for a 240z methinks.  

Butuz


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

:bowdown1: x 10000000

one of the most beautiful hakosukas i ever seen . keep it clean hehe

nice find , awesome


----------



## impreziv (Jan 29, 2006)

PS30-SB said:


> So as far as I know, this one is the only genuine C10-series GT-R outside Japan at present.



congrats on the car, its awesome.

there has actually been a C10 GTR in canada for a few years. last i talked to the owner, it had 35,000kms on it. its a street model GTR, not a racecar like yours. and its a true GTR, he has the original sales reciept. he had it appraised at $140,000 canadian dollars.

he said it is extremely hard to find a Japanese C10 owner that will agree to sell the car to a foreigner. so he had a Japanese friend buy it for him in proxy.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Hoops alluded to it a while back when he said the Register had members with cars of all era's, but I didnt know who it was with a C-10.


I'm still scratching my head about this. A couple of months or so ago I read a post on here that mentioned a C10-series GT-R owner was a member of the Register, but it couldn't have been me because I'm not actually a Register member ( *yet* ). The only other C10-series Skyline in the UK that I know of is the KGC10 GT or GT-X "GT-R replica" that belongs to the girl near Swindon ( and is, sadly, a total shed ). Is there another? 



impreziv said:


> there has actually been a C10 GTR in canada for a few years. last i talked to the owner, it had 35,000kms on it. its a street model GTR, not a racecar like yours. and its a true GTR, he has the original sales reciept. he had it appraised at $140,000 canadian dollars.


That's interesting ( and news to me ). 

However - and please don't take this personally - I have learned to take these kinds of stories with a big pinch of salt until conclusively proved. I also own a genuine factory-built HS30-H 'Fairlady 240ZG' ( the Group 4 homologation special ) and - again, as far as I know - it is the only genuine factory-built ZG in Europe. But over the years I have had many people tell me that _"....my friend has one of these in his barn"_ or even _"....my uncle's workmate's friend has one of the actual factory race cars in his garage."_ So often these stories seem to be built around nothing more than hearsay or plain mistakes. More than once the car in question had turned out to be my own car! 

I'd be very pleased to hear of another early GT-R outside Japan, but until I see the conclusive proof I will class it as a 'possible' sighting. Ewold van Bergen's old PGC10 ( a very very early and historic GT-R in its own right ) has - I am told - returned to Japan after many years in South Africa, and _that_ car was the only fully documented example outside Japan that I have come across so far.

There was also a story about a British forces pilot importing a KPGC10 to Australia in the early Seventies, and then taking it to Germany with him. This seems fairly unlikely, and there appears to be no evidence to back the story up. The car is more likely to have actually been an L-series engined GT or GT-X that had been modified to look like a GT-R. Such mistakes are easy to make; There is at least one pictured on this very thread....... 

Biggest surprise for me from your post was the "appraisal" of $140,000 CDN value. At today's exchange rate, that would be around £66,000 STG, and ( more relevantly ) around 14,710,000 Japanese Yen. This is way beyond the figures that some of the best C10 and C110-series GTRs currently change hands for, and is even higher than the figure that genuine factory-built PZRs ( a _much_ rarer S20-engined variant than any early GT-R ) have changed hands for recently. It must be a quite exceptional car to be worth around three times the average value of most of the best KPGC10s in the current Japanese market. 



impreziv said:


> ....he said it is extremely hard to find a Japanese C10 owner that will agree to sell the car to a foreigner. so he had a Japanese friend buy it for him in proxy.


This is a story that I have heard more than once, and frankly I have always found it hard to believe. The only thing you _really_ need if you want to buy an early GT-R in Japan is _the right amount of money_. Any stories about reluctance to sell to a 'foreigner' probably have their roots in misunderstandings, or private Japanese GT-R owners who don't want to get involved in the bureaucracy of de-registering and exporting their vehicles. 

Cheers,
Alan T.


----------



## impreziv (Jan 29, 2006)

yes, most of the details he shared with me are probably BS. i know i lie to everyone who askes me about my GTR.

but the appraisal value is one thing i know for sure, because he was flipping through a folder of his papers for the car to show me the original sales reciept, and i saw the appraisal certificate. i was quite shocked, but he told me the appraisal takes into account, the amount of them that were made, and also the estimate amount that are still around. as well as the costs of the restoration, this is something he also has receipts for.

next time i see the car ill take some pictures of it, with something really canadian in the background to prove it exists


----------



## doughboy (Sep 14, 2003)

Wow, what an awesome motor...

I'm in London too...cough...cough...passenger ride..cough...cough...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Alan,

Any chance it will be on the road for the National Skyline meet????

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?p=528691#post528691

I would be fantastic to have it there.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Alan,

You may like to know I mentioned to Hiroshi Tamura last night you had brought a KPGC10 into the UK, here is is reply:

_KPGC10 wooom, when I was 19 years old, I bought (off course) used car of "Hako-suka GT-R" which was not so good condition.
I think this is the first of my "Touch the real GT-R" of in my life.

Anyway good car in "Classic Sports". Please tell him of his lucky "Hako-suka R" life to spend.

best regards,

Hiroshi TAMURA_


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Scott said:


> Any chance it will be on the road for the National Skyline meet????
> I would be fantastic to have it there.


Hi Scott,
I think it will be a struggle to get it road legal by the end of September. I have some parts on the way from Japan to help me achieve that, but to be honest I'll be up against it time-wise. September will be a busy month for me.

Might be able to trailer it up there though. 



Scott said:


> You may like to know I mentioned to Hiroshi Tamura last night you had brought a KPGC10 into the UK, here is is reply:


Many thanks for mentioning it to Tamura san, Scott. I'm very honoured to have his encouragement. Please thank him from me when you next correspond with him.

One of my heroes - ex IOM TT Honda team rider and Nissan works ace, Kunimitsu Takahashi - autographed the engine bay of the car when it appeared at the Neko 'Time Machine Festival' event at FISCO earlier this year. I'll have to clean _around_ his signature very carefully, and try not to touch it........

Cheers,
Alan T.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Does this car still resides in the UK, I have never seen it since.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Pharoahe said:


> Does this car still resides in the UK, I have never seen it since.


Yes it is still in the UK. 

I don't know where exactly you were expecting to see it though? :nervous:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey Alan. good to hear from you on here.
Still patiently waiting for that unique photo opportunity :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

sweeeet!


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW. I didnt realise there were any hakosukas in the UK. 

I think If I ever saw it on the road id promptly crash due to over excitement!

Any progress on getting it roadlegal?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

PS30-SB said:


> Yes it is still in the UK.
> 
> I don't know where exactly you were expecting to see it though? :nervous:


Well somewhere :squintdan on track or at a carshow


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi guys

Is there any websites about these? Maybe auctions or dealers anywhere, here or japan??? I'd love one one day

Dean j


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Plenty of info available via google 

They are HIDEOUSLY expensive though. I once had a look and a ratty old non-gtr one is about £6000....


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi guys as far as I know Craig of NexGen here in South Africa still has the 
4-door kpgc10 It was featured in a magazine just a short while ago so I dont belive it has left the country! Just trying to help! Absolutely stunning car! :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::thumbsup:


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I belive Rick at Drag and Drift has a couple of kpgc10's available!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

M SKinner said:


> Any progress on getting it roadlegal?


Nearly there now. Its hard work to drive for any great distance/time though. Very heavy steering with the new wheels/tyres, and it had a peculiar harmonic at certain engine speeds that made my fingers go numb - but I think I've cured that now. 




Pharoahe said:


> Well somewhere :squintdan on track or at a carshow


Unlikely that you would have been at any of the test days I have been to ( especially considering that you are in NL ). Might do some car shows this year if I don't have to park up in muddy fields in pouring rain......




WIT BLITZ said:


> Hi guys as far as I know Craig of NexGen here in South Africa still has the 4-door kpgc10 It was featured in a magazine just a short while ago so I dont belive it has left the country!


Good news! If that car ( the ex Ewold van Bergen PGC10 ) is still in SA then I will be really happy. I was told ( in Japan ) that it had been bought and was either on its way back to Japan or had already arrived, which would be a shame after spending so much of its life in SA and its history with Mr van Bergen and SA being so strong. I'd certainly be very pleased to be in contact with the new owner, if you can help? 




WIT BLITZ said:


> I belive Rick at Drag and Drift has a couple of kpgc10's available!


Not quite. A pair of L-series engined KGC10 GT/GT-X models ( one of them mistakenly described as a "KGCP10" - a non-existent model type ) and not S20-engined KPGC10s. They both look like nice ones though.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Alot of the times I can be found in the UK 

Could you share some more pictures of your car?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

NISMO Festival 2005:





























With one of its new friends, London 2007:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice looking Datsun, a new project?

thx for the pics, it really is a stunning looking car


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome Fairlady you got there! What year is it? What are your plans for it? Somehow get ahold of a Toyota 2000GT and you've got 3 of my favorite old school Japanese cars.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

digitalboy40 said:


> Awesome Fairlady you got there! What year is it? What are your plans for it?


Its a mid-1970 built Japanese home market 'Fairlady Z-L' that I rebuilt from the stripped 'shell up, and I'm turning into a faithful replica of a lightweight 'Fairlady Z432-R' - complete with 100 litre tank, 4.44 ratio R192 diff, FS5C71-A trans, replica Ikeda Bussan bucket seats, Plexiglass windows, genuine Nissan works Kobe Seiko magnesium 'Rally' wheels and a proper 432-type Nissan S20 twin cam engine ( like the GT-R's engine, but with the Z-specific sump and oil system parts ). 

I've been rebuilding the engine at home, and it is almost complete now: 











If you like Fairladies, you might like one of my other cars - a 1972 Fairlady 240ZG ( the Group 4 homologation model, only sold in Japan ). Only genuine ZG in Europe, as far as we know:








































Toyota 2000GT is a little bit more than I can afford, to say the least


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

dribble :/


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Did you finaly get this car road legal? and what about the Fairlady Z-L?

Still in love with it


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Last time I saw this was at Retro Rides show in august. It wasn't road legal at that time...

Hopefully ps30-sb will give us an update soon!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

A truly awesome collection of Nissan herritage here, speechless about the condition of your machines.

The S20 looks superb!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Pharoahe said:


> Did you finaly get this car road legal? and what about the Fairlady Z-L?
> 
> Still in love with it


Didn't get around to it yet. Don't know what happened to 2007 - it has simply flown by. I _will_ get around to it though, as trailering the car is such a pain in the arse. I'm sure you'll see more of it around and about in 2008.

The '432-R' replica project is waiting for engine installation now, but I am still spending time on collecting detail parts for it. Some of the more specialised bits and pieces peculiar to the 432-R model can be extremely difficult to track down or replicate, but then again that's half the fun of it.

Thanks again everyone for the positive comments.


----------



## Bergie (Dec 11, 2007)

PS30-SB said:


> Good news! If that car ( the ex Ewold van Bergen PGC10 ) is still in SA then I will be really happy. I was told ( in Japan ) that it had been bought and was either on its way back to Japan or had already arrived, which would be a shame after spending so much of its life in SA and its history with Mr van Bergen and SA being so strong. I'd certainly be very pleased to be in contact with the new owner, if you can help?


Hi there. The PGC10 is indeed still in South Africa. It is actually Martin, who's a massive Datsun/Nissan fan with a sizable collection, that has the car and not Craig at Nexgen. If you're looking for more info on the car, it might be easiest to contact Ewold himself. Cheers.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

*Thanks!*



Bergie said:


> Hi there. The PGC10 is indeed still in South Africa. It is actually Martin, who's a massive Datsun/Nissan fan with a sizable collection, that has the car and not Craig at Nexgen. If you're looking for more info on the car, it might be easiest to contact Ewold himself. Cheers.



'Bergie',
Many thanks for confirming this. I am very glad that the car is still in SA. In fact, I have been in contact with Martin by e-mail in the past - so it is good to hear that he still has the car.

I would _love_ to converse with Mr van Bergen, but I don't want to be a nuisance to him. 

I have sent you a 'PM'.

Thank you,
Alan T.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

What a fantastic collection you have - love the 240ZG ...


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

omg that Z looks awesome


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

PLEASE let someone makem nice photoshoot of your 240ZG! :squintdan 
It's stunning.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Congratulations. Some truly stunning cars you have there!! Fantastic !!

I'm sure we'd love to see pics of the Z restoration if you get the chance to put them up!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations mate. That's some fantastic cars you have there.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Amazing car.
You need to update this more often.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

The car was borrowed by Nissan France for their display at the Le Mans Classic event in July:



It will be out at the 2012 Retro Rides Gathering at Prescott hillclimb course on Sunday 19th August if you want to see it.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Thing of beauty, stunning car you have there, one day ill get to see it in the flesh. Maybe one day if I win the euro millions haha if there any left by then.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks. If anyone happens to be at Prescott on the 19th and wants a closer look at the car, please don't hesitate to ask. I probably won't be that far away from it.




Here's a bit of nostalgia. A pic from the 2005 NISMO Festival at Fuji Speedway. Lining up on the dummy grid for the very wet end of day parade, behind Kazuyoshi Hoshino in the 1993 Calsonic Gr.A BNR32: 






Was absolutely LASHING down.......


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Simply stunning mate!


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

wow i love that 100% awesome car


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

WOW!!! Love it!! 

Keep the updates coming...


----------



## HakosukaGTR (Sep 19, 2012)

Stunning, 

To much this is on of the most beautiful cars in the world. I love them all from the R32 to the R35. But nothing beats a real Hako. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

your car collection makes my heart hurt! the S20 motor is just perfect in every way!!!!!

congratulations!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Putting this here to keep it linked to the original thread:

PISTONHEADS feature on the car, shot at Prescott hillclimb course this August....

THE OUTSIDER. HAKOSUKA GTR IN EUROPE... - Speedhunters


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Some how Alan I misses this Speed Hunters article.

Your car never stops impressing me. One day I'm still hoping to meet it face to grille.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome pictures plus great wee read. Could look at that gtr all day long. Thank for sharing with us buddy. I must say you have done a top of the pops job keeping this bad boy in more than a1 condition while enjoying it to the max. So glad it ain't a garage queen in a private collection somewhere & you can still go & see it being driven for what it was intended for "built to race".


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Aug 3, 2011)

I WANT!!!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

WOW... That is stunning, I want one.


----------



## h3llk1t3 (Oct 22, 2012)

dream on wheels


----------



## renaissance (Mar 14, 2014)

nice car


----------

